# Skyline GTS-26tt



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Ok, i dont have an R32 skyline, but in a year and a half i will.
This thread is just b/c no one else really posts here..n e wayz.
imma get the GTS-t, but im gonna put the R32 RB26DETT motor in instead...im not sure, but i dont think the RB20DET tranny can take the power...
also, a local shop here(WMR) plans on makeing a an S13 GTR, isnt that kewl...it will have the R32 Front and rear, so it'll be a "mini-Godzilla"...sounds wicked....k.


----------



## Hiroshima Screamer (Nov 24, 2003)

good luck with the mod man i know here in Aus R motors arnt cheap and by the sounds it be cheaper to buy a GTR?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> Ok, i dont have an R32 skyline, but in a year and a half i will.
> This thread is just b/c no one else really posts here..n e wayz.
> imma get the GTS-t, but im gonna put the R32 RB26DETT motor in instead...im not sure, but i dont think the RB20DET tranny can take the power...
> also, a local shop here(WMR) plans on makeing a an S13 GTR, isnt that kewl...it will have the R32 Front and rear, so it'll be a "mini-Godzilla"...sounds wicked....k.


Hmmm the RB20DET tranny (5 Speed Manual) is still quite a good unit......a better idea would me the RB25DET 5 Speed Manual transmission....they are used in everthing.....

If Drag raceing is what your after a 4 speed Jatco Auto trans with a 3500rpm Histall converter and a full manual valve body will bolt rite up to your RB26DETT...these trans are used on sub 10 sec RB30ET VL Turbos...


----------

